# How long does it take to become a certified professional coder?



## amandacoding (Nov 3, 2017)

What is the ideal duration to complete certified pro coder training and pass the cpc exam?


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 3, 2017)

There is no one definitive answer to this question.  It really depends on what attributes you bring to the table.  what past education do you have, what job experiences do you have.  While there may be several jobs in this profession that you have seen postings for there are numerous candidates that do not possess the minimum qualifications.  It takes years to become proficient in coding and billing and new guidelines and regulations are always coming out.  So it could be as fast as a passing the test and getting the job or as long as 2 years or more before you are considered.  You have to know that this is not just a pass the test and get the job profession.  There are some that have studied and taken classes and passed the test however they are out there looking hard for a coding job.  however with no real experience they find it difficult to land a coding position.  
This is not meant to discourage you but to make you think about it.  If you have never worked in medial environment then perhaps that should be your first move.  look at the hospitals, they hire numerous positions that are not coding but can lead there.
so the question remains what do you bring to the table.


----------

